# Wifi Setup + buying for Cable Internet



## mastercool8695 (May 23, 2015)

I currently have a Cable internet connection from Alliance Broadband. It is MAC filtered (only the PC connected this time is allowed, no problem, I can get it reset) and requires me to login via a page (its some thing as *10.254.xxx.xx/0/up/ for starting internet connectivity. 
I need a Wifi router for coverage in approximately 400 Sq foot of my house. 
basically i need something like this: 
*i.imgur.com/bw3EHFq.png


I know there threads present already on the forum which are on similar setup, but I am unable to find any mention of any kind of user ID/password login for internet connectivity. 
I saw this router was suggested and said to be really good: TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK : Flipkart.com

will this router work ? 
and if yes, then what do I need to do for the setup ?
needless to say, I need it password protected too as MAC filtering is practically nothing. 

also, will the router auto connect if i switch it off and then on again, (if the PC is not connected)
what if I switch the router off for some time when not in use, and the switch it on again when required, will it work as usual (remember, i need to login at the ISp's page for internet connectivity)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 23, 2015)

Yes, this one will work. I'l using this exact router with alliance broadband only.

You just need to set up Static IP (IP, SubnetMask, Gateway, DNS provided by your alliance). Nothing else. You can open your browser and enter the IP to login (alliance login page).

Yes this router supports MAC Filtering too, I always use that.

Well, the router doesn't connects here. Router auto-connects works only in PPPoE mode. But this is Static IP Mode. But don't worry read the next para 

If you don't logoff from your alliance broadband login page, it'll work. So beware, if you are not on unlimited plan, this can be dangerous, as it keeps running. To logoff you always need to press that logout button. 

But alliance have some timeout (kinda 2 days), after which it'll automatically logout. Now here comes the trick. Say you are logged out and you turn on router and connect from mobile. Now what? Well, if you have a smartphone, then it's really smart to detect login system and will automatically take you the alliance IP (login page) and ask you to login. Once you login, it'll work seamlessly.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 23, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes, this one will work. I'l using this exact router with alliance broadband only.
> 
> You just need to set up Static IP (IP, SubnetMask, Gateway, DNS provided by your alliance). Nothing else. You can open your browser and enter the IP to login (alliance login page).
> 
> ...


so I can also login from any smartphone? 
do you suggest this router for around 400 sq foot of my house, (single floor, not that it needed mention )
and yes, i have an unlimited connection. 
okay, tried with my laptop as a router, works  

and just as a confirmation, the LAN cable from the ISP goes into the blue port and the PC into any of the other ones? right? 

should i buy offline ? 
is 1k a good price for the TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK : Flipkart.com ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 23, 2015)

mastercool8695 said:


> so I can also login from any smartphone?



Yes you can.



> do you suggest this router for around 400 sq foot of my house, (single floor, not that it needed mention )



No idea how much 400 mts is 

But to give you can idea, I get signal upto 4 rooms. Consider it as one after another.



> and yes, i have an unlimited connection.
> okay, tried with my laptop as a router, works
> 
> and just as a confirmation, the LAN cable from the ISP goes into the blue port and the PC into any of the other ones? right?



Yes. From any LAN port.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 23, 2015)

since you live in kolkata too, should I buy offline? 
online, it is 1k on amazon, some 50 bucks more on flipkart

- - - Updated - - -

since you live in kolkata too, should I buy offline? 
online, it is 1k on amazon, some 50 bucks more on flipkart


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 24, 2015)

mastercool8695 said:


> since you live in kolkata too, should I buy offline?
> online, it is 1k on amazon, some 50 bucks more on flipkart



I bought it from FK only + one day delivery.

You can buy locally too if you are getting it cheaper.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 24, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I bought it from FK only + one day delivery.
> 
> You can buy locally too if you are getting it cheaper.



bought from amazon for 1k. 
(did some Refer thingy, will get 200 bucks in one account and 100 in the other. )


----------



## mitraark (May 25, 2015)

I have the same ROuter and I use it with Wishnet Broadband, same type of iSP. Good choice, it can easily cover upto 2000 sq. foot area, 3-4 walls.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 28, 2015)

Arrived today. 
really a breeze setting it up. The box also included a 4-wire CAT5 cable (approx 1 meter)
plus, bought it via a referred account, so will get 200 bucks in one and 100 in the one from which the router was bought. 

the only problem is, how to configure it to work so as first bandwidth priority is given to the PC and not to the devices connected via Wifi ?


----------



## mitraark (May 29, 2015)

Is the PC connected via cable ? Then you'll have better bandwidth avaialble on it anyway, it'wont  matter for internet speed, but for peered torrents youll get 10 MB/s on your PC, whereas Wifi can at most manage 6-7 MB/s on my laptop.

Also, im not clear as to what bandwidth priority means...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 29, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Also, im not clear as to what bandwidth priority means...



He means QoS.

Go to Bandwidth Control > Enable It > Go to Rule List > Add different rule for PC and WiFi IP's.

NOTE : 1. If you don't configure it well, you'll end up wasting your bandwidth.
2. If you want to control, it's better not to use DHCP and shift to static IP. As router can't determine which is PC or which is Mobile connected via WiFi. So assign each device different IP's.
3. You can use IP and Mac Binding on the left Menu to bind some specific IP to a specific device.

But, before jumping into all these, first think, do you really need all these as a home user? If you don't, then don't mess it up.


----------



## mitraark (May 29, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> He means QoS.
> 
> Go to Bandwidth Control > Enable It > Go to Rule List > Add different rule for PC and WiFi IP's.
> 
> ...



Sorry, i wan't thinking clearly.

Yes I also have static IP set for my PC as iuse it as a HTTP File Server sometimes to share files with other Wishnet users, because you have to port forward with IP specified to let outside users connect to you, and PC IP may change if you are using DHCP.

Also, as mentioned above, Bandwidth Allocation control might not be a good idea, you may end up wasting your bandwidth, unless you're sharing your internet with someone whom you don't want to hog all of the bandwidth, let it be as it is.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 3, 2015)

didn't set up the bandwidth allocation control.
working good as of now.
Thanku guys.


----------

